# Spay shave



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello everyone. So when Bonnie was spayed they shaved her belly. Which I understand completely (even tho they went kinda far up her side)

but they also shaved part of the feathers on her tail. Like down to the skin. Will it grow back in weird?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

It should grow back in ok. It will take some time (4-6 mo.) I think?...It will gradually blend back in.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd just have to know the why of that tail shave.... if you ask and get an answer, please tell me~


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'd just have to know the why of that tail shave.... if you ask and get an answer, please tell me~


He told me her long fur there would get under and could get in the healing incision.

in my head I was like okay but couldn’t you have just trimmed it rather than shaving her to the skin? Also with that logic if she put her tail between her legs any of the hair could touch the incision


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

tikiandme said:


> It should grow back in ok. It will take some time (4-6 mo.) I think?...It will gradually blend back in.


So crazy tail for awhile! I can tell you it took me a couple days to realize because I was more concerned with her incision but when I did I couldn’t believe my eyes!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Well that's a first for me.. never seen one like that, nor heard any vets who do that kind of shave. It'll grow back..


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm guessing whoever did the prep work thought this was a neuter not a spay and began shaving the wrong place  It happens... and it does grow back.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

puddles everywhere said:


> I'm guessing whoever did the prep work thought this was a neuter not a spay and began shaving the wrong place  It happens... and it does grow back.


that makes sense....


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

puddles everywhere said:


> I'm guessing whoever did the prep work thought this was a neuter not a spay and began shaving the wrong place  It happens... and it does grow back.


didn’t even think of that but that makes sense. I knew it would grow back just curious if it would grow back weird.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

It will grow out just fine, you will never realize it was shaved. FWIW I took in a litter of kittens to be fixed (rescue) most were females and the kennel person put "Spay" on the cage card. Vet works on one at a time and someone brings them to the table... I was assisting and remember the look on the vet when he cut into the one little boy. He laughed and looked under the drape to realize it was a boy! So this little guy had 2 stitches in his tummy before being neutered. It happens,


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Maggie just had her spay and she was shaved quite far up the sides for the lap spay. Nothing on her tail or back end though. It was a week ago last Friday and I can already see the hair growing back 
Jules


----------

